# Discussion: Owner Training Service Dogs



## ILGHAUS (Nov 25, 2002)

Owner training (OT) your own dog for SD work. There is a lot of pre-planning needed before you even begin. I hope this thread helps you in doing that. For those who have already started then having a plan in place is important. If you haven't then it will be helpful for you to begin ASAP.

Follows is a list of questions that you may answer all or only answer select ones. Of course you are also welcome to come up with your own points to talk about.

For those of you who have trained, are training or plan to owner train your own SD:

~Where did you get your prospect? Breeder, Rescue, Previous Pet
~How old was your dog when you started training it for SD work?
~If your dog is now a working SD how long did it take you to train it?
~If your dog is still in training how long have you been training?
~If your dog is still in the candidate/prospect level when do you plan on moving it up to In-Training level?
~Did you use any professional help during the training?
~Do you have or are you planning on making and using a training log? Is it part of a larger folder, binder or other form of record keeping on your dog?
~Was this your first SD?
~Do you have previous experience raising & training a GSD?
~Why did you decide to train your own dog?
~Do you think you will ever OT again?
~Is your dog a male or female? Spayed or Neutered? Why or why not?
~(USA) Have you read over and understand any of the Federal Laws on SDs? Do you understand the qualifications of a SD? Do you know the legal difference between a SD, an ESA and a Therapy Dog?
~(USA) Do you know your state's SD laws? Do you keep a copy of them in your SD folder or binder?
~(USA) Did you or are you planning on getting your dog CGC certified or titled? CGCA? CGCU?
~For those with a pup or young dog still at the prospect/candidate level or in-training level do you have a plan on what you will do with your dog if you need to wash it out as a SD?
~Is your vet helping you track your dog toward SD work?
~Do you have health insurance or do you have a medical savings fund for your dog? 
~(USA) If you claim deductions -- are you keeping receipts for all of your dog's food & supplements, grooming products, vet care & visits and health insurance, training toys, training classes, equipment and gear for a tax deduction?
~Is there a group of SD teams in your area that you can meet with for proper dog socialization, help with training problems or just fun meet-ups?


----------



## Thecowboysgirl (Nov 30, 2006)

ILGHAUS said:


> Owner training (OT) your own dog for SD work. There is a lot of pre-planning needed before you even begin. I hope this thread helps you in doing that. For those who have already started then having a plan in place is important. If you haven't then it will be helpful for you to begin ASAP.
> 
> Follows is a list of questions that you may answer all or only answer select ones. Of course you are also welcome to come up with your own points to talk about.
> 
> ...


No, but I have lots of friends with dogs, we compete at Rally and attend group classes.


----------



## Deb (Nov 20, 2010)

Some wonderful questions! It makes a wonderful outline for someone wanting to OT.


----------

